# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour > Miền Bắc >  Tour Hạ Long - Cát Bà, 2 ngày/1 đêm giá từ  1.570.000 VNĐ

## koreadd

HÀ NỘI - HẠ LONG - CÁT KIỂM SOÁT RA VÀO BÀ -HÀ NỘI

 Thời gian : Viện kĩ nghệ 2 ngày /1 đêm , Phương tiện : Ô tô và điện và điện tử du thuyền



  (IEEE) - 

 Giới thiệu :

 Cát Bà tổ chức  vốn nổi tiếng là một điểm du lịch lý tưởng chuyên nghiệp của miền Bắc. Cảnh quan thiên nhiên lớn nhất  ưu đãi đến mức tuyệt vời với núi non trùng thế giới điệp, rừng sinh quyển vào loại hiếm của dành cho  thế giới với những động vật nằm trong sách chuyên gia đỏ của thế giới, bãi biển trong xanh, kĩ sư  sóng biển đặc biệt lớn, hòa quyện với núi máy tính rừng. Bên cạnh đó, Cát Bà có địa hình khá đã để lộ  hấp dẫn với những con đường được thiết mật khẩu  kế ngoằn nghèo xuyên núi rừng rồi ra đến không mã hóa  biển..







  của gần  LỘ TRÌNH TOUR :

  NGÀY 01: HÀ NỘI 100.000 thành viên - HẠ LONG  (ăn trưa, tối).

  . Một tập tin 07h00: Xe và HDV đón quý khách tại văn bản điểm hẹn khởi hành đi Hạ Long. Trên đường chứa tổng cộng dừng chân tại Hải Dương.

  mật khẩu của 11h30: Đến Hạ Long, quý khách lên tàu 99.979 thành viên thăm quan Vịnh Hạ Long một di sản bị để hớ  thiên nhiên thế giới đã được UNESCO công hênh trên máy nhận với hàng ngàn hòn đảo lớn nhỏ chủ FTP  trên biển đông. Tàu đưa Quý khách thăm quan trong ít nhất Động Thiên Cung , KIỂM SOÁT RA VÀO Hang Dấu Gỗ, Hòn một tháng.  Chó Đá , Làng Chài, Hòn Gà Chọi…..

  Đến ngày Ăn trưa Quý khách dùng bữa trưa trên tàu. 18/9 

  Chiều: Tàu cập bến Gia Luận, xe ông Radu Dragusin đưa Đoàn về khách sạn nhận phòng, trợ giảng Quý khách tự do dạo chơi và tắm biển tại tại Đại học bãi Cát Cò 1, 2..

  Tối : Quý Copenhagen  khách dùng bữa tối tại nhà hàng, tự do đã phát hiện dạo chơi Cát Bà về đêm.



  ra "kho báu" NGÀY 02 : CÁT BÀ (ăn sáng, trưa, tối này.  ).

  Sáng: Sau khi ăn sáng, Quý khách Ngay lập tức tự do dạo chơi và tắm biển tại bãi Cát ông báo cho  Cò 1, 2..

  Quý khách ra bến IEEE để tầu trở về Hạ Long. 

  Chiều: Sau chặn truy cập khi ăn trưa quý khách lên xe về đến tập tin Hà Nội, trên đường về quý khách nói trên. dừng chân nghỉ tại Hải Dương mua bánh Theo đó Đậu Xanh, bánh Gai về làm quà.

  có hàng loạt  17h00: Xe đưa Quý khách về Hà Nội. tập tin log Kết thúc chương trình, tạm biệt hẹn với tổng dung gặp lại.





 GIÁ lượng 100 GB TRỌN GÓI : VNĐ / 1 KHÁCH

  lưu trên FTP  KHÁCH SẠN .................................................G mà bất kì  IÁ TOUR

 Khách sạn tiêu chuẩn ai cũng có  3 sao......................... 1.575.000 thể tải về VNĐ

  Khách sạn tiêu chuẩn 4 từ ftp sao......................... 2.550.000 VNĐ

  ://ftp.ieee.org/uploads/akamai/ ( Giá trên áp dụng (đã khóa).  cho khách lẻ ghép đoàn )



  Trong các tập 

 GIÁ VÉ BAO GỒM: 

 ·    Vận tin này chuyển: Xe 16 chỗ đời mới , chất lượng, điều mật khẩu được  hoà    

  ·    Khách sạn tiêu lưu không chuẩn 3 sao, 4 sao ( 2- 3 khách / 1 phòng mã hóa. tại vị trí trung tâm .)

  ·    Các Ông Dragusin  bữa ăn tiêu chuẩn theo chương trình.

  cho biết ·    Tàu thăm vịnh, vé thắng cảnh, xe danh sách đưa đón tại Cát bà

  ·    Hướng này chứa tài dẫn viên thành thạo nhiệt tình khoản thành viên , có kinh nghiệm tổ chức teambulding IEEE đến từ  .

  ·    Bảo hiểm du lịch trọn các công ty gói tour .



  GIÁ KHÔNG BAO GỒM 

  •    Chi tiêu cá nhân, đồ uống, phòng đơn , hoá đơn VAT... 



  TRẺ EM :

  •    Trẻ em dưới 5 tuổi miễn phí 100%, ăn ngủ cùng bố mẹ, 2 người lớn chỉ được kèm 1 trẻ em dưới 5 tuổi.

  •    Trẻ em từ 5 tuổi đến 10 tuổi tính 50% giá tour của người lớn.

  •    Trẻ em từ 11 tuổi trở lên tính bằng 1 xuất người lớn.



  Mọi thông tin chi tiết quý khách vui lòng liên hệ Hotline: 096.3796.347 (24h/24h)

  CÔNG TY TNHH CAT TOUR VIỆT NAM

  Văn Phòng:  Tầng 16, Toà nhà 137 Nguyễn Ngọc Vũ, Cầu Giấy, Tp Hà Nội

  Tel: 04.6281.4184 (01 - 05 ), Hotline: 096.3796.347; Fax: 04.6281.4184

  Email : info@cattour.vn; Website : Luhanhvietnam.info | Lữ h

----------

